# Connecter une Time Capsule à un réseau sans fil existant



## ferraschum (30 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter une Airport Time Capsule 2to dernière génération pour 2 raisons:
- récupérer mes données en cas de crash de ma machine
- avoir mes données (particulièrement les photos) au cas où des gentilles personnes viendraient chez moi pendant que je ne suis pas là pour me délester de mes objets préférés...

J'ai un endroit chez moi assez discret avec une prise de courant où je souhaite installer mon airport time capsule, car je me dis que si je la met joliment en évidence à côté de la télé et du routeur avec sa jolie forme et sa pomme sur le dessus je risque de me la faire piquer aussi...

Mon soucis est qu'à cet endroit je ne peut pas faire venir un câble ethernet depuis mon routeur... Je pensais que je pourrais facilement dire à la time capsule de se connecter sur mon réseau wifi existant mais je me tape la tête contre les murs depuis 5 heures sans trouver de réponse. 

Mon router est un centro grande de chez Swisscom.

Merci d'avance pour le coup de pouce


----------



## CrazyCoconut (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

je lis votre post à l'instant, car je viens de passer une demi journée avec Apple, entre le support téléphonique, le revendeur et finalement l"Apple Store .
Comme vous je cherche à connecter ma Capsule à ma SFR BOX déja existante le tout en mode WiFi.
Quoi de plus normal puisque c'est ce que vante partout Apple avec son produit . 
Revendeur et Apple Store ( les Genius quand même ) m'ont dit que c'est possible et je dois venir chez eux avec le matériel pour une démo. 
Le support téléphonique ( le plus convaincant à cette heure ) me dit que les nouvelles génération de Time Capsule comportent un bug identifié et déja remonté mais pas suffisamment visiblement ; 
Ce BUG consiste en mode configuration sans Ethernet à renvoyer l'utilisateur vers la seule option possible  : CREER UN RESEAU . 
J'avoue que le technicien me l'a démontrer en partage d'écran à distance et je crois qu'il est sincère et surtout très désolé car il avait honte de m'annoncer le contraire du discours commercial .
Je retourne demain avec tout mon matos chez Apple Store sans rien dire  et je vais les laisser se démerder pour voire comment ils vont se cogner le nez à leur propre anomalie . 
Ensuite ca sera la soufflante car franchement payer 330 euros pour ...CA !! 
alors je compatis fortement à votre problème mais visiblement  d'après le technicien au téléphone il faut attendre que le BUG soit corriger dans une Mise A Jour et faire remonter le plus possible l'info auprès d'Apple Care  .

Si j'ai du nouveau je vous fais signe . 

Cdlt


----------



## docbike (6 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je me greffe à cette discussion car je viens d'acquérir ce matériel (Airport Time Capsule 2T) et je voudrais le connecter à une Livebox Play ...
Est-il possible de faire une *connexion Ethernet* entre les 2 matériels, de façon à laisser la TC gérer le WiFi ac vers un Macbook Pro, un Iphone 6, un Imac, tous compatibles wifi ac ? (la livebox n'est qu'en wifi n)
Comment configurer la Livebox et la TC (mode routeur ou bridge) ?
Je souhaiterais également utiliser la TC comme disque de sauvegarde - Time Machine !
... Merci pour vos réponses éclairées !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

 C'est tout à fait possible.

Câble Ethernet entre Livebox et TC, dans la LB désactiver le wifi, configurer la TC en mode bridge.


----------



## docbike (6 Novembre 2014)

... voila qui est clair et concis !!
Donc, sur la LB, je désactive la WIFI et je la laisse_ en mode Routeur_ ?
Merci en tout cas, je vais tester tout ça !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2014)

On ne peut pas désactiver le mode routeur sur une Livebox (sauf si ça a changé très récemment).

Oui, désactiver son wifi.

Pour la TC : 
sans fil : "créer un réseau sans fil"
Internet : connexion via DHCP, ou via statique (par exemple 192.168.1.2 si cette adresse est libre)
Réseau : mode routeur : désactivé (mode pont)


----------



## docbike (6 Novembre 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> On ne peut pas désactiver le mode routeur sur une Livebox (sauf si ça a changé très récemment).
> 
> Oui, désactiver son wifi.
> 
> ...




J'ai bien noté ... Merci encore Renault

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h07 ----------




docbike a dit:


> J'ai bien noté ... Merci encore Renault



... pardon, c'est Renaud, bien sur !!


----------



## statobs (22 Décembre 2014)

La connection de la TC à un reseau WiFi existant est possibe. C'est une option cachée (pourquoi?).
Il faut aller dans l'utilitaire Airport, selectionner la TC, aller dans Airport / Sans fil et cliquer sur le menu avec les options de connection EN APPUYANT SUR ALT. Ça debloque l'option chachée "Acceder à un réseau sans fil".


----------



## Gercofis (23 Juillet 2015)

Je possède un TC 1génération a mon domicile elle fonctionnait connecté en wifi sur la FBX et accessible par tous les Macs pour TimeMachine.
Ici en vacance impossible de reproduire ça pour simplifier j'ai donné ici le même nom de réseau local, sans le faire trop d'illusions non plus.
Je n'ai pas de menu caché avec la touche Option, j'ai reseté le TC, reset usine aussi, connecté le port LAN en ethernet. Impossible que cette borne se connecte a internet le voyant refuse de passer au vert.
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un bug dans l'utilitaire AirPort, mon réseau local apparaît bien correctement et si je le sélectionne je retombe sur un menu me demandant de donner un mot de passe au nouveau réseau de TC.
Cet utilitaire ne serait-il pas compatible avec ma TC ?
Ou peut-on trouver une ancienne version de l'utilitaire AirPort ?
Je n'ai pas encore appelé l'Apple Care, mon Mac étant encore pris en charge en principe ils acceptent de solutionner.
Mais trouver par mes propres moyens c'est mieux.
Merci.


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2016)

Renaud31 a dit:


> On ne peut pas désactiver le mode routeur sur une Livebox (sauf si ça a changé très récemment).
> Oui, désactiver son wifi.
> Pour la TC :
> sans fil : "créer un réseau sans fil"
> ...



Devant faire de même, je me pose une question...
Pourquoi désactiver le mode routeur sur la TC?
Si c'est le réseau WiFi créé par la TC qui est utilisé (le WiFi de la livebox étant désactivé), c'est bien la TC qui doit attribuer les adresses IP sur le réseau local, non? Il faut donc qu'elle fasse office de routeur, non?

D'autre part, vaut-il mieux que je laisse les adresses IP fournies par la TC sous la forme 10.0.x.y (pour avoir un réseau local indépendant du réseau ethernet créé par la livebox) ou choisir de passer à 192.168.1.z pour que mon réseau WiFi local créé par la TC soit sur la même plage d'adresses que la LiveBox (et le boitier de la livebox relié en Ethernet à la télé)?


----------



## Ma Dalton (14 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

 l'attribution d'adresses IP, le routage, et le wifi sont 3 fonctions différentes.

Dans le cas de la Livebox, c'est un routeur obligé ; quand tu mets une TC derrière, comme la LB assure la distribution d'adresses IP (serveur DHCP)* ET* le routage, la TC peut être en mode pont (elle n'attribue pas d'adresse IP et ne fait pas de routage) même si c'est elle qui crée le réseau wifi et que le wifi de la LB est désactivé (ou non).

Si tu utilises la fonction routeur de la TC, comme la LB fait aussi routeur, tu crées une situation de "double NAT" (2 routeurs en cascade).
Ca fonctionne mais ça n'a aucun intérêt, SAUF si tu souhaites créer 2 réseaux indépendants (un réseau LB et un réseau TC, avec 2 plans d'adresses IP différents).


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2016)

Ok merci de ta réponse; c'est un peu plus clair. 
Si je cree 2 réseaux indépendants
- l'un créé en adresses 168.92.x.x par la livebox sur lequel seront connectés en Ethernet et CPL les 2 boîtiers reliés à mes 2 TV
- l'autre créé par la TimeCapsule en adresses 10.0.x.x
je laisse la TC en mode routeur?
La TC reliée à la livebox en ethernet (sur la prise WAN de la TC) récupère l'accès internet via la livebox et se voit attribuer une IP 168.92. par la livebox (configuration de la TC "via DHCP") et cree un réseau sur la plage 10.0.x.x sur lequel je vais retrouver les Macs, mon imprimante, mes Airport express (dont celle diffusant ma musique sur ma chaîne en AirPlay)

C'est bon? Ca peut fonctionner comme ca? Tout le monde va bien récupérer l'accès internet?


Tu configurerais différemment?


----------



## usurp (14 Novembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Pourquoi désactiver le mode routeur sur la TC?
> Si c'est le réseau WiFi créé par la TC qui est utilisé (le WiFi de la livebox étant désactivé), c'est bien la TC qui doit attribuer les adresses IP sur le réseau local, non? Il faut donc qu'elle fasse office de routeur, non?
> 
> D'autre part, vaut-il mieux que je laisse les adresses IP fournies par la TC sous la forme 10.0.x.y (pour avoir un réseau local indépendant du réseau ethernet créé par la livebox) ou choisir de passer à 192.168.1.z pour que mon réseau WiFi local créé par la TC soit sur la même plage d'adresses que la LiveBox (et le boitier de la livebox relié en Ethernet à la télé)?



Bonjour,
En mode pont c'est ta livebox qui continuera à faire office de DHCP et délivrera tes IP.
Si tu active le mode routeur de la TC, il faudra définir une plage d'IP différente de celle donnée par ta livebox pour ne pas créer de conflit.

J'ai voulu tester l'utilisation d'un réseau indépendant. Sur ma TC je ne peux pas définir une plage D'IP différente de mon réseau "d'origine". Quand j'active le mode routeur je ne peux que modifier la partie "cliente" de ma plage d'adresse, la partie réseau ne pouvant être modifié. Et encore... Je suis en classe B donc je devrais pouvoir modifier les 2 derniers octets mais seul le dernier est dispo à la modification (Ma TC est en IP fixe, 172.16.X.Y masque 255.255.0.0 . Si je la met en mode routeur DHCP, plage IP imposée 172.16.X. , je ne peux modifier que Y)
Est-ce du à la vétusté de mon matos (idem sur mes airport extreme 2eme generation)


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2016)

Tu veux dire que si je branche la TC en ethernet sur la livebox en choisissant "via DHCP", le réseau cree par la TC sera nécessairement sur la meme plage d'adresses que la livebox (192.68.x.x)?
Et donc il faut désactiver le "mode routeur" dans l'onglet "réseau" de façon à çe qu il n'y ait pas 2 routeurs simultanément pour cette meme plage d'adresses. 
C'est bien ca?

(Pour l'instant, je suis connecté via un "modem" ADSL branché derrière ma TC, c'est donc plus simple. Mais pour passer à la fibre je vais devoir passer par une LiveBox. J'aimerais ne pas tout reconfigurer mon réseau wifi actuel. 
Je me disais qu'il suffisait de brancher la LiveBox à la place du modem ADSL et juste modifier les réglages de la TimeCapsule en passant de PPoE à via DHCP pour l'accès Internet)


----------



## usurp (14 Novembre 2016)

Tu branche ta TC direct sur ta livebox en lui mettant DHCP pour sa config internet. Tu te mets en mode pont et tes appareils récupèreront aussi une IP de la livebox
Après si tu veux un réseau TC independant, je ne sais si c'est possible, chez moi je n'arrive pas à mettre une plage réseau différente. Mais mon matos n'est pas dernier cri donc je ne sais si ça vient de lui ou si c'est pareil avec le matos récent.


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2016)

Ok merci. Je vais faire comme ca. 
Je reviendrai si en recevant la livebox j'ai des problèmes.

(En attendant, je vais verifier que tous mes matériels sont bien en IP automatique et que je n'en ai pas un qui traine avec une IP fixe, qui du coup risquerait de ne pas être dans la plage d'adresses attribuées par la livebox)


----------



## usurp (14 Novembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Ok merci. Je vais faire comme ca.
> Je reviendrai si en recevant la livebox j'ai des problèmes.
> 
> (En attendant, je vais verifier que tous mes matériels sont bien en IP automatique et que je n'en ai pas un qui traine avec une IP fixe, qui du coup risquerait de ne pas être dans la plage d'adresses attribuées par la livebox)



Je crois que sur livebox la plage réseau DHCP de base c'est 192.168.1.10 à 192.168.1.50

Et si tu veux être en IP fixe, il faut justement être hors de la plage DHCP (10 à 50), sinon risque de conflit d'adresse, mais dans le même réseau (192.168.1 si le masque est 255.255.255.0)


----------

